# Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch cursor problem



## Berliner1989

Hello,
forgive me. I'm german so my english can be bad sometimes. Well then.
My problem is:
I got a new Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch at my birthday and tried it out.
Installation of the Driver and the normal installation of the Wacomoftware itself were no problem.
At first it all seemed nice to control, touch and pen.
But then I tried to paint with the pen a little because that's what i got it for.
When the pen makes contact to the pad and I try to draw a line or a circle the cursor doesn't move first but then jumps over a little space to some point in the line and completes my movement I made on the pad. That little jump irritates so much. When the jump is done I can draw a line as long as I want without any further jumps. The little "spacejump" of 1 cm only occurs when the pen makes contact with the pad and I make one move in any direction. It also ssems as it not always draws the line i thought i made. For example curve like = straight line or the other way around.
What I've done so far
I tried to wait a second and then try to draw the line but then the problem is the same. I already deinstalled and re-installed the driver and changed the USB-connection to another slot. And of course I also restarted the PC. My hardware is okay, I really don't think there should be any problem cause my pc workes fine with everything else too.
So *** is wrong with this pen or pad...? My mum gave it to me so I can draw her a nice picture and make her smile a little but it appears I just can't. please help and respond as quick as you can.

Thank you very much
Jan


----------



## Tikuf

Can you please tell us the Model Number of your Wacom.

They have alot of updates for their drivers you have to get online.

I personally have a Wacom and love it. But I also am aware that old drivers that came with the CD when i purchased it, are total crap.

If you want to hunt around yourself for drivers, here is the website.
http://www.wacom.com/downloads/drivers.php


----------



## licerod

I have the exact same problem, but on Windows 7 (same Bamboo model)
and I HAVE installed the newest driver from Wacom's website.

Brushstrokes aren't detected on photoshop if done quickly, or it creates only lines even when painting in circular motion, or, as said above, it takes it a 'span' of 1cm or more to actually start painting the stroke.

But in my case it also acts up everytime I log on to my computer, the settings are reset on their own regularly, or the touch is disabled partially, or the pointer goes crazy.

My tablet's behavior is erratic. the first time it acted up it got fixed on its own after 3 minutes. What can I do?


----------



## Tikuf

Sounds like simple lag. What else do you have the computer running at the same time, and have you tried rebooting them attempting again?


----------



## licerod

** Thank you for replying:
Trust me, it's not a simple lag, I've used tablets for 3 years now.

** SOLUTIONS I'VE TRIED:
- I fixed the 'erratic' behavior by reinstalling the drivers.

The lag -ONLY present in photoshop- is still there though, but now it's a 5-7 second lag, which has remained the same for many days now. (such a lag makes painting effectively impossible)

- I've uninstalled unnecessary programs and adjusted visual effects for better performance (not that my computer ever freezes at all, but I thought it might help)

- I have Stopped and Disabled the TabletPCInput in Control Panel>Services.
- Unchecked 'Press and Hold' feature in Pen Settings
- Flicks are disabled

** So far none of this has worked... ON MY COMPUTER:

I installed it on an PC running XP that has only 1GB RAM and it works fine! I have 2GB RAM and everything BUT Photoshop works.So what could be wrong with MY computer that doesn't let it work properly?


----------



## Khael

Hello, i wasnt sure where to post, hope its ok))
So i also got this tablet, and first it was ok, then the touch function became really slow in reaction, for example, if i click once on a folder it reacts only after ~1.5 sec, not to talk about double click, which it didnt react on at all, sometimes getting into a 'rename folder'.. so i dnlded the newest drver, and it seems its ok now. BUT now i noticed something else. http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4296/bamboofunpentouch.png
its a link to the pic i made to make to show the problem in the best way.
soo..... do you guys have the same problem? why the updating time is so big?? and if you look closely, you can notice the same at the pen... well ive done it pretty fast.. but still.
Please response as soon as possible!!!


----------

